# FREINDS 5, ME 0!



## lilbassinlady (Apr 17, 2007)

Called in six jakes for a good friend of mine that hasn't gotten a turkey yet.  He nailed two with one shot! (not meaning to get two)  The main bird had a six inch beard, and the second had two beards, 3 inch, and a two and a half.  That was in Meriweather county.  The I went to Randolph county and called in a big one for my close hunting buddy ( well, we both called) she shot, and a ran after it, I shot it again, then it got up again and circled back toward her and she got it with the third shot! Tuff bird!  Then I took another friend of mine that never was into turkey hunting and he wanted to see what it was all about.  He got his first, a jake with five and half inch beard.   TTTHHHHEEENNN,  we went back to the same place and I called and had three BIG LONGBEARDS come in behind us.  Bob said you take the one on the left, I'll take the one on the right.  I said ok, waite till they come in a little closer!  He shot before I could even get my gun up.  He forgot the whole plan. He got his first big bird.  10 3/4 inch beard and inch spurs!   But that's OK! That's what it's all about!  Having fun, making memories, getting friends Hooked on turkey hunting, and Kodak Moments!  I LOVE IT!  I'm happy for all of them!  Now I guess I'll try to get me one!


----------



## Son (Apr 17, 2007)

*Friends*

Darn. sounds like ya'll had a great time. Good fer ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats!! Post pics for us!


----------



## Count Down (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you had dialed in!  Congrats!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Apr 19, 2007)

GOOD GRIEF! Now my boyfriends son wants to go with me tomorrow and try to get one. Oh well, lets try to get him one!  This is just too great and exciting! We'll try to have another KODAK moment!


----------



## Count Down (Apr 24, 2007)

lilbassinlady said:


> GOOD GRIEF! Now my boyfriends son wants to go with me tomorrow and try to get one. Oh well, lets try to get him one! This is just too great and exciting! We'll try to have another KODAK moment!


 


Any luck?


----------



## DCHunter (Apr 24, 2007)

lilbassinlady said:


> GOOD GRIEF! Now my boyfriends son wants to go with me tomorrow and try to get one. Oh well, lets try to get him one!  This is just too great and exciting! We'll try to have another KODAK moment!



After that, can you call me up one?


----------



## lilbassinlady (Apr 25, 2007)

I haven't had any luck since I got back from Randolph County, But still trying! I have seen some hens and deer; but at least thats something!


----------

